# Charlotte N.C. B&H Foods makers of Ruth Brand products.



## Rings Я Us (Dec 5, 2017)

Repeatedly cited by inspectors for filthy conditions.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 5, 2017)

http://www.stopfoodborneillness.org


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 5, 2017)

This factory sounds like a real nasty dump!


----------

